# she looks young!



## shangleo (Nov 15, 2006)

can somebody tell me how big can a normal marijuana be after growing 45 days outdoor? 
my baby is only 2 inches tall... and she looks very young! i'm now starting to wonder whether she needs darker and more nutritious soil or not. please advice~


----------



## RedandWhite (Nov 15, 2006)

45 days?

Something's wrong here. Is this plant from seed? Is there tree bark in that soil? It looks like it could be rather acidic.

I'm wondering if there even is a root system in there. Honestly, after 45 days, your plant should be about 3 feet tall. 

I suppose if it's outside, it's not getting enough hours of light. It's definately not going to veg if it's getting only enough light for flowering.

What are you feeding it?


----------



## shangleo (Nov 18, 2006)

she's getting 6-7 hours of sun light. i only feed her rain water. it's been raining very often here.. the water shouldn't be too acidic i supposed.
tree bark? nope.. those are charcoal.. bricks... in the soil.. mixed soil. 
it's a bag seed. must be something from thailand.. could it be a mini strain?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2006)

shangleo said:
			
		

> she's getting 6-7 hours of sun light. i only feed her rain water. it's been raining very often here.. the water shouldn't be too acidic i supposed.
> tree bark? nope.. those are charcoal.. bricks... in the soil.. mixed soil.
> it's a bag seed. must be something from thailand.. could it be a mini strain?


*Well that is your problem. Your plant needs more light for sure. You should have her in the sun from the time it comes up until it goes down.  *


----------



## shangleo (Nov 20, 2006)

:guitar: thanks dudes~ i'll move the out to the field so she can get more hours of rays. update yall later!


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 24, 2006)

Every time i see a plant that looks like that i find that its being watered too much. Try cutting back on the watering i would say a plant that size could go a while 2 to three weeks without needing to be watered. As the plant gets biger you will find you need to water more often. IMO Newbees who arent sure when to water are better off watering   less often that the plant requires than watering more often. If your plant goes too long and runs short of water it will still be ok even if it starts to wilt before you water it. But if you water too much  its not going to grow at all. And  if you over  water and stunt  your plant it will never recover too get anywhere close to the size as it would have. slim


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Nov 26, 2006)

wrong time of year. although more sun is a necessity, she will most definetely not survive without some type of shelter from the chrisp wind. if i were you i would yank her inside for just a couple weeks under some fluoros or something. so she can get some girth on her. - its too early for her regardless though.

what general area do you live in?


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Nov 26, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well that is your problem. Your plant needs more light for sure. You should have her in the sun from the time it comes up until it goes down.  *



surely it couldnt be that he just planted it outdoors in the fall


----------



## shangleo (Dec 4, 2006)

those are real goood advices~ i've stopped watering. rain feeds em. and i found out my soil is not nutricious, cos i grew many other plants with the same soil.. and they're all mini comparing with seeds i planted with ground soil. now i transplanted em into the 'better' soil. it's still an experiment~


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 4, 2006)

cool good luck. next time you should start them in a warmer spot, prepferably inside- and not put them outside until march or april. 

not only are the fall conditions unforgiving to little seedlings- but the sun is only out about 14 hours a day, which is hardly a good vegetive light cycle. 

what usually ends up happening when you plant outdoors in the fall- is plants will die, and or be stunted in growth because of weather conditions, as well as stressed out from being started off in a flowering (kind of, not really because it doesnt quite work like that outdoors) light cycle- and then thrown into a full vegative light cycle come spring. 

experimenting is always good but next time you should definetely plant it during its natural annual season which is spring to fall. fall is for pickin buds not planting seeds :fly:

good luck though- any plant is better than none


----------



## lefty (Dec 16, 2006)

i dont even think thats m.j?????????????????? take a closer look people


----------



## purple_chronic (Dec 16, 2006)

i think it is ,cuz i had a friend around the block show me his and they look alike...

but who knows???lol


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 16, 2006)

lefty said:
			
		

> i dont even think thats m.j?????????????????? take a closer look people


 
I'm gonna go out on a limb and agree with you.  Cute shrub tho.


----------



## lefty (Dec 17, 2006)

it dont look like any ive seen in 40 yrs where are the 2 cotylydons and the first leaves and the 2nd and 3rd? i dont see it .it looks like some weed i found in the woods . and i mean weed not "weeD"


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 18, 2006)

plant a bud seed outside in november and thats what youll get....

dont bust his balls guys.... the point is to encourage on marp

we all rock the ganj here


----------



## shangleo (Dec 23, 2006)

she's growin faster and bigger now in the new pot and new soil... now i realized the earlier leaves are way too small. 

she still looks different from other members' mj... sharp edges and thin. wonder how big will it be later... she's in the 12th week now.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks like MJ to me, they will do all kinds of funky stuff without enough light.

Your thin leaves are an indication of a sativa dominate strain...which has the potential do get very big (10'+).

Hard to tell from pic but it looks like she (hope is is a she) is already alternating nodes.

Hope she makes it and doesn't hermie on you...at any rate...it is a learning process.

Just for reference, my 10 week sativa is well over 4 foot....keep reading and you will surely improve your skills.


----------



## shangleo (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks dude~ is this size the right time to check out for its sex? any extra work i need to do at this moment? when will it let out odour? you guys gotta help~ arigato~!!


----------



## shangleo (Jan 18, 2007)

look.. the height is getting better now. but some of the leaves are drying off. it's only 3 months old...  should i do more than watering at this stage to maximize it's growth?


----------



## lefty (Jan 19, 2007)

serious sativa dude look at those skinny fingers u would think the thing would git to be 20 ft tall!


----------



## Brouli (Jan 19, 2007)

"super thrive" and you will see the difrence


----------



## shangleo (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah it shoulda been bigger and taller if it wasn't my first grow.. but it's lookin real good. but more and more leafs are droppin off now! sick!
now i'm feedin it with some organic nutrient of 5%-N 3%-P 2%-K... but it doesn't seem to show any improvement as i can still see green-fading on some new leaves...
anyone can help on the fertilizer ingredients? 
(too bad we can't get super thrive here)


----------

